
China’s Genetic Research on Ethnic Minorities Sets Off Science Backlash - mistersquid
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/04/business/china-dna-science-surveillance.html
======
kecklekim
At a certain point it seems asking "So what?" needs to be done. The ethical
reasoning is obvious and as old as Nazi hypothermia research. But China has a
billion people whereas the Nazi regime was defeated, what does isolating their
research matter if ours is still accessible to their researchers? Eventually,
if corruption is successfully reigned in, they'll have answers we don't to
questions we can't ask. And then what? It's easy to be judgemental while we
feel like we're not disadvantaging ourselves.

